# Innenlagergewinde am Arsch



## Faceman (9. April 2004)

Hy

Musste heute nem Helfen an seiner Wildsau Dh das Innelager einzubauen. Er hatte es auf einer Seite schon versucht aber dann ging ihm das Gewinde an den popo!!!   Dann Frästen wir das Kapute gewinden weg und jetzt fängt das Gewinde einfach  ca. 6mm weiter innen an.
Hatte schon jemand das Problem das die Steigung nicht aufeinander passte? Denn auf der 2. Seite passierte das gleiche und es funktionierte auch mit einem anderen Innenlager nicht. Wir haben es jetzt zwar drinn aber das kann doch nicht sein das man da auf beiden seiten rumfräsen muss.  
Solch ein problem hatte ich bis heute noch nie.
Wir hoffen einfach nicht das jetzt das Gewinde darunter nicht auch noch zur Sau ist sonst wäre es sense mit Innenlager montieren!!!!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (10. April 2004)

Also ich will euch ja mechanisch nicht zu Nahe treten, aber richtig rum eingebaut habt ihr? Rechts und Links sind zwei verschiedene Gewindearten, das eine ein Rechts-, das andere ein Linksgewinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pogo-Ride (10. April 2004)

also daran wird es wohl kaum gescheitert sein  .. befrage mal andere leute zu diesem Thema    alos speziell auf die sau bezogen


----------



## wolfi (10. April 2004)

moin,
meines wissens nach wir das gewinde mit einem speziellen tretlager-gewindeschneider eingeschnitten. das werkzeug sieht ähnlich aus wie ein planfräser (also es geht ein führungsstab durch den lagersitz der das schneidwerkzeug führt). die tretlagergewinde sind von der steigung her genormt. also kann es eigentlich nicht passieren, dass tretlagergewinde und lagerschalengewinde nicht zueinander passen. wie es bei exotischen lagern aussieht....  . des weiteren baue ich tretlager *immer* mit schmierfett ein. ich habe mal den fehler gemacht eine alulagerschale ohne fett in einen alurahmen einzubauen.... beide gewinde im popo. am besten drehst du die lagerschale 2-3 umdrehungen rein und eine halbe zurück. dann wieder 2-3 umdrehungen rein und eine halbe zurück usw. zwischendurch evtl. die schale auch wieder komplett rausschrauben und evtl. späne (ja das kann immer noch passieren!) aus dem gewinde zu entfernen.
und wie bereits erwähnt, fett auf der lagerschale und im gewinde kann nicht schaden! und von alulagerschalen kann ich nur abraten! der letzte &%$§!!!
wenn nix mehr hilft, es gibt gewinde-rep-einsätze für tretlager. einfach mal bei einem *guten*  bikeshop nachfragen.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## anderson (12. April 2004)

bei meiner sau war das innenlagergewinde auch nicht richtig geschnitten. ich hab die lager trotzdem mit kraft rein bekommen. am besten ist es natürlich, das gewinde nachzuschneiden.

@wolfi: ei was gibst du denn da für tipps? auf der alutechseite steht in den faqs ausdrücklich "innenlager und steuersatz sollten unbedingt eingeklebt werden z.B. mit loctite blau". ich hab mein lager natürlich auch fett mit kupferpaste eingeschmiert. ansonsten würd ich das lager vermutlich wenns am ende ist nicht mehr aus dem rahmen kriegen, weil die beiden eins geworden sind.

haller


----------



## Faceman (12. April 2004)

Also richtig rum hatten wir des schon eingebaut. Und Kontrolliert hab ich des Gewinde auch noch mit ner Steigungslehre und so. Die Büchse hat ca 3-4 Umdrehungen ohne Probleme gemacht und dann fing die an zu Klemmern und riss uns das ganze Gewinde auf.
Wie wäre es denn jetzt wenn das Innelager wieder mal hin wäre und das Gewinde jetzt total unbrauchbar wäre?! Rahmen wegschmeissen oder was?

Greez


----------



## wolfi (13. April 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> @wolfi: ei was gibst du denn da für tipps? auf der alutechseite steht in den faqs ausdrücklich "innenlager und steuersatz sollten unbedingt eingeklebt werden z.B. mit loctite blau". ich hab mein lager natürlich auch fett mit kupferpaste eingeschmiert. ansonsten würd ich das lager vermutlich wenns am ende ist nicht mehr aus dem rahmen kriegen, weil die beiden eins geworden sind.
> 
> haller



moin,
ich habe so geantwortet wie ich es seit jahren mache bei der tretlagermontage. und dabei bin ich immer gut gefahren und habe nie probleme gehabt. bei loctite bin ich immer ein wenig skeptisch...
gruß
der wolfi

nachtrag:
faq´s lese ich meist eh nicht...  
mache viel aus dem bauch.


----------



## wolfi (13. April 2004)

Faceman schrieb:
			
		

> Also richtig rum hatten wir des schon eingebaut. Und Kontrolliert hab ich des Gewinde auch noch mit ner Steigungslehre und so. Die Büchse hat ca 3-4 Umdrehungen ohne Probleme gemacht und dann fing die an zu Klemmern und riss uns das ganze Gewinde auf.
> Wie wäre es denn jetzt wenn das Innelager wieder mal hin wäre und das Gewinde jetzt total unbrauchbar wäre?! Rahmen wegschmeissen oder was?
> 
> Greez



hmmm, also wenn ihr das gewinde mit einer steigungslehre kontrolliert habt und da war es in ordnung passt aber etwas anders nicht!? lagerschalengewinde nicht kompatibel zum lagergewinde im rahmen? alu auf alu? bei 3-4 umdrehungen und dann klemmen würde ich auf falsche gewindesteigung oder alu auf alu tippen. verkannten und kippen kann es eigentlich nach 4 umdrehungen nicht mehr. wegschmeißen müsst ihr den reahmen auf keinen fall!!!! das ist reparabel. wie bereits erwähnt gibt es spezielle rep-sätze im fachhandel für solche probleme, oder am besten rahmen einschicken und den cheffe nachschauen lassen. wenn es ein fehlerhaftes gewinde ist/war, denke ich mal dass jürgen das innerhalb kürzester zeit richten wird. am besten einmal kurz bei ihm anrufen und das problem schildern.
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## dirtdevilmarkus (19. April 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem DDU auch  .Da ich aber Schrauber bin und über manches hinweg sehen kann(z.B. Fertigungstoleranzen)und alles mit dem Nachschneiden glatt ging bin ich wunschlos zufrieden.Da das aber bei einer größeren Bandbreite von Rahmen so ist sollten die jungs von Alutech da eventuell nachhacken-vielleicht mal ein Lager probeweise einbauen.
Aber ansonsten   und seid froh wenn alles läuft.
Greez   Markus


----------



## Mugnog (20. April 2004)

dirtdevilmarkus schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem DDU auch  .Da ich aber Schrauber bin und über manches hinweg sehen kann(z.B. Fertigungstoleranzen)und alles mit dem Nachschneiden glatt ging bin ich wunschlos zufrieden.Da das aber bei einer größeren Bandbreite von Rahmen so ist sollten die jungs von Alutech da eventuell nachhacken-vielleicht mal ein Lager probeweise einbauen.
> Aber ansonsten   und seid froh wenn alles läuft.
> Greez   Markus



Also bei mir gab es auch Probleme mit dem Innenlager, und wenn man das Forum hier regelmässig verfolgt sind das wirklich keine Einzelfälle.
Da sollte Jürgen mal ein wenig nachbessern....
Sonst ist ja alles dufte.

Ahoi


----------



## dirtdevilmarkus (20. April 2004)

Das wird schon.Wie wir alle wissen ist Jürgen schon irgendwie ein bischen bewandert mit Rahmenbau.Da wird er das mit den Innenlagergewinden auch in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (22. April 2004)

dirtdevilmarkus schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird schon.Wie wir alle wissen ist Jürgen schon irgendwie ein bischen bewandert mit Rahmenbau.Da wird er das mit den Innenlagergewinden auch in den Griff kriegen.



Hi, was die innenlager betrifft arbeiten wir seit einigen wochen jetzt mit dem neuesten werkzeug, so dass solche probleme in zukunft nicht mehr auftreten.
jedes lager wird zwei mal nachgeschnitten.

gruß chris


----------

